# Single Origin: Atauwauka, Papua New Guinea



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Just received these from silver oak, anybody had these?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really nice both as a V60 and in milk

I have not yet tried as an espresso

We are reviewing this bean for #febrewary15 also

How will you be brewing them?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Espresso with milk, had 1 today, 17g in 34g out took 39 seconds, was nice but think a slight tweak with grind may produce a better drink, was slightly nutty though which I liked


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had a v60 , nice tropical fruit notes in a v60 and chemex ..not tried as espresso


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Think I might lower dose first, see where that goes, feel there's more to come from it, maybe a 1:1 ratio going to reveal more, had that in the 25-30 second range


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did 15g in 30g out in 23 seconds, made a flat white and the sweetness coming through is amazing, beans now been open 4 days


----------

